# Would like midwives opinions please



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm not really sure if I can post a question like this so I won't be offended if it's removed...

Anyhow, I have a 5 months old son and I had a very traumatic experience giving birth to him. I still think about it a lot and question why things went how they did. In my later ante-natal appointments my midwife said she thought the baby was in an "awkward position" but was not very concerned as he was head down and that was the "most important thing". 

Quick birth story: I ended up having a very long and painful labour, eventually eased by an epidural thank god, but after about 2- 4 hours of pushing (can't remember exactly) the doctor was called and on examining me told me that my baby's head was coming sideways and I would not be able to push him out myself. She wanted to do an emergency section imediately but she could see I was so shocked by that that she agreed to have one go at a kiwi delivery in theatre first. I was briefed and prepped for a c section  and got the distinct impression from the doctor that the kiwi would be unsucessful. However,by some miracle, and with the help of the kiwi and episiotomy I pushed him out safely. I suffered excruciating pain for weeks in my pelvis as the bones had had to move so much more to get him out.

Ever since I have wondered why my midwife did not follow up that my baby was in an awkward position before I went into labour? I feel that a lot of trauma could have been saved if I had been booked for a planned c-section.  There was no way that I could have pushed him out on my own in that position. I would just like to know what other midwives would do in this circumstance. 

Thanks

pinkcat x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

There isn't really any way of telling which way the head is by palpating your tummy, it's only once your waters have broken and you are quite far dilated, that the suture lines on the babys head can be felt, and you can tell which way ita facing. You can tell from palpation, whether the back is against your back or not, in which case the face is towards the front of your pelvis, and can make labour a bit longer, and your baby may have been turning from that position but just not moved his head completely. Even on feeling that the head is to the side (transverse), many babies turn before they are delivered. 
It might be worth contacting the head of midwifery to ask if you can go through your notes with someone and just have a few questions answered, as a kind of debrief,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think if you see the head of midwifery, it would be worth looking into why you were pushing for so long, as I expect from what you have told me, that when you were pushing all that time, there wasn't any descent of the head, so possibly something could have been done earlier, however these things are always easily said in hindsight, but your notes may make things clearer,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

